# No OM for a week or more?!



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My local grocery store (the only one I can get too in the area) will not have any OM in stock for almost a week and a half! The employee at the meat desk could not give me a straight answer as to why, but said they will not be getting any in!

Will it be okay to give 1 full meal of OM in a weeks time or say give him 3-4 days worth in 1 sitting when I can find some OM in this town?

I have tomorrow's OM accounted for, but after that I am out until the grocery gets some in. The local butchers where I get my chicken and turkey necks is closed for Octoberfest this week!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote: give him 3-4 days worth in 1 sitting


as long as you don't mind the likely fall out (or should that be squirt out







)
Just add a little extra over a few weeks (or not) & all will be fine.

To get the straight answer you need to speak to the charge butcher (meat manager) rather than the hapless employee that happens to be "on" when we discover things like this


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh, I plan on "talking" to him!

I was so PO'd when the guy told me, I was like, "where's Phil? I need to talk to him NOW"... vacation... ugh.. same as with my butcher!!!

Jesh, do these people realize I am having a raw meat/organ crisis here?!?!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Remember, it's balance over time.









A week or two without organ meat won't kill your dog. If it's going to be more than that then I would make a longer trip to find some.

I wonder why a store wouldn't be able to get beef or chicken liver??


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

As Laurie said! Balance over weeks, months - no ill effects from not having any organ meats for a week or two - and I wouldn't give him a full meal of OM - might cause intestinal upset. 

I you feed chicken backs or chicken leg quarters, there is often a bit of kidney, liver or other organ meats stuck to the boney parts. 

And you can feed frozen/thawed fish heads too. Fish brains = organ meats.

But I wouldn worry about it. Just resume feeding your OM when you can get them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you tried a different grocery store? My store that I get teh backs from just ordered me 5 lb of chicken liver (because he told me it was cheaper that way!! I'm in love with this guy!!!!)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

There is only 1 grocery store in my area that I can get to with the bus.

I am a student and give my car back to my parents when the winter weather returns because we get back winters up here. 

So bye, bye car until the spring...









I don't know why they will not carry it, I can usually get some beef liver from the butcher but they are closed for the opening week of Octoberfest (I think they are running a booth downtown - family run).

As for the the fish, I didn't think of that.. duh.. he gets whole fish once a week, so atleast he is getting a little bit.. Thanks!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it...I was on the road for two weeks - the first week was half pre packaged raw with OM in it, so they got some. The second week - there was no way I was letting OM completely thaw in the cooler (yuck), so we skipped it until we got back home.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Makes me feel better, my Dad is coming down on Saturday for Thanksgiving dinner so I will have him take me then to stock up.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

Another option would be to buy a whole chicken, they usually have the liver, heart, etc. stuffed inside.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The store didn't have any liver at all? Of any kind?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Whole chicken is a good idea, I will check today!

Jax08, nope. Nothing. It is a Zehres superstore too.. a HUGE store with an amazing butcher/meat place right inside..


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Is there a pet store around? Usually pet stores sell dehydrated liver as treats. While I don't like to do this often, it's a good save when you can't or don't want to schlep OM around (like when we're camping, I'll use it). 

Pet stores usually just sell beef liver, but here's where you can get either lamb, chicken or beef liver (AND it's even on discount right now! woo hoo!): 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=8992


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If smartpak has any I have a free shipping code at home. They are pretty good about getting it right to you.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have dehydrated liver treats (homeade and frozen) would this work as his OM?


----------

